# APRIL POTM VOTING THREAD!.........>



## Arch (May 1, 2008)

Vote your favorite now for April POTM!...

View nominations here


----------



## BoblyBill (May 1, 2008)

WOW... I'm not even sure why I'm on that this list. All of these pictures trump mine... It was easy to vote though IMHO.


----------



## doenoe (May 2, 2008)

just looks like its getting harder to choose every month. There are some darn good pictures to vote on again. 
Good luck everyone


----------



## Guernica (May 2, 2008)

These photos are amazing, just wanted to say good job to all the photographers and wish that i had half that ability to think of creative shots.

G


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (May 4, 2008)

how do you see the pictures? i can vote but i dont know where to find them lol


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (May 4, 2008)

hahaha i feel like an idiot.... theres a link.


----------



## Battou (May 4, 2008)

Do'Udren's Eyes said:


> hahaha i feel like an idiot.... theres a link.



lol don't feel bad, that question comes up all the time


----------



## Antithesis (May 11, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe I got a nomination . I'm flattered, the other work is so amazing.


----------



## lostprophet (May 29, 2008)

another month with hardly any votes


----------



## tempra (May 29, 2008)

There's 47 of em!


----------



## lostprophet (May 29, 2008)

tempra said:


> There's 47 of em!



and 130 members online as I type


----------



## Overread (May 29, 2008)

yah but its really hard to choose just one -- 
where's me dice - ahh there


wait now where's me pint? I canny roll right till I've ad a pint!


----------

